
DigitalOcean Connectivity Issues - t3ra
https://status.digitalocean.com/
======
notheguyouthink
The HN title i clicked said 5 hours, is that true? Holy cow.

 _edit_ : I guess it is, the Tweet is from 12AM (PST) and it's currently 6AM,
yet their status page shows mostly down regions. Though hard to say exactly
what the red x means.

~~~
mdekkers
Not sure why the title was changed. They have been down for about 6 hours now,
and people globally are reporting the inability to connect to their droplets.
Their status updates are meaningless.

~~~
t3ra
Yep post titled got edited (maybe mods ?)

------
justaaron
my droplets are all fine, and were running the whole time. the issue seems to
be connectivity related, as i can only ssh into most of them, and they've been
coming back online in groups...

------
chrissnell
They have updated the status page with more information. Apparently, they had
a major power outage that took out multiple redundant power sources.

~~~
ajross
At exactly midnight local time at the data center? Something doesn't add up.
This is going to be one fun post mortem...

------
mdekkers
And the updates from their status channels are a joke.

~~~
tehbeard
Less of a joke than AWS green ticks.

~~~
mdekkers
nah, I think they are about the same.

------
mattcoles
Prod database deleted again? ;)

Bit of a shame to happen so close to the last one.

~~~
rashthedude
Lol

------
piniyini
Who to use as a backup to DO, is Linode a good choice?

~~~
lykron
Linode, except for DDoSs, has been incredibly solid.

~~~
sitepodmatt
Aside from the DDOS incidents Linode is generally very solid in connectivity
department, but their communication skills when things go wrong leaves a lot
of be desired - often their status page is 20+ minutes behind and has
omissions. The way they handled communication on security issues was equally
poor.

~~~
piniyini
I'm hoping one or the other will be available at any given time, currently I
have 2 droplets with Route53 doing the failover but its still all eggs in one
basket. If only we could migrate a backup over to linode/secondary provider
would be much easier.

------
wkoszek
My droplets are still down 5 hours later.

